# Segmented ballpoint pen



## QuakerBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

The orange section of this segmented blank on this pen was made from wood bits cast in alumalite.  The outer wood segments are ambrosia maple,  and the spacers are gift card stock.  I built the blank from scratch.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 1, 2017)

that's a cool one Dude ....


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 1, 2017)

Really nice QB!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice.  

A buddy builds segmented bowls. LOTS of pieces in bowls.

I appreciate the extra work you have in that one


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 1, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> Nice.
> 
> A buddy builds segmented bowls. LOTS of pieces in bowls.
> 
> I appreciate the extra work you have in that one



Thanks msn.  Lots of pirces can be in a bowl for sure.  Im just learning this skill.  More failures than success


----------

